# Might have scored (Victor 1660)



## killswitch505 (Jun 16, 2020)

A buddy of mine has been looking for a mill. I’ve been keeping an eye out for him. A “drill press” popped up it was picture of a really nice J head The price was set at $1. I noticed the same seller had a victor 1660 listed for a buck also. I sent the guy a message inquiring about it he couldn’t tell me much just that he bought the property and this was in a storage building along with the “drill press”. Long story short my buddy picked up the Bridgeport for 800 bucks!!!!!!! There isn’t a single ding on the mill!!!! Just a bit of surface rust no pitting (god bless west Texas weather). I got the victor for 1500 bucks. My only issue is the bent the shaft on the apron handwheel and it’s missing the crossslide hand wheel. I’m not sure how big of a deal the shaft will be to repair it. still travels smoothly.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 16, 2020)

Wow! Steal of the year that is! Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 16, 2020)

DavidR8, I sure hope so!!!! I’m rolled through all the gears by hand everything seems to be in working order. We’re crazy busy at work right now I hope to tear into it next week!


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks like maybe someone backed into it with a truck or forklift; if it had fallen on it's face there would have been more damage- great score! Should clean up nicely.
-Mark


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 16, 2020)

very cool


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 16, 2020)

looks like she has the 88mm bore, D1-8 spindle
she is very similar to my 2040


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> looks like she has the 88mm bore, D1-8 spindle
> she is very similar to my 2040


I’ve not pulled the chuck off or measured the bore yet the literature I’ve seen (online) said D1-6 and mt3 I’m going to have to order new centers and a 4 jaw.... my 1440 Is D1-4 and mt3 and a dang DRO is looking like a grand


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 17, 2020)

If it is the d1-6, the bore is a bit smaller


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 17, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> If it is the d1-6, the bore is a bit smaller


My buddy that bought that mill only has single phase I’m probably going to have to ask a few questions about about your phase inverter in the coming weeks


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 17, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Looks like maybe someone backed into it with a truck or forklift; if it had fallen on it's face there would have been more damage- great score! Should clean up nicely.
> -Mark


I believe that’s exactly what happened I can’t find any other signs of abuse on it.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice score.


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 18, 2020)

Welp any ideas on how to fix this? Apron handwheel shaft


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 18, 2020)

cut it off at the bend and duplicate the stub, drill and tap the new stub
drill and tap the remainder, make a stud and locktite a into the new stub and hope for the best


----------



## francist (Jun 18, 2020)

Never ceases to amaze me that something dropped, crashed, thrown, or otherwise violently impacted will result in such a graceful bend yet if you tried to do it on purpose it’d look like a dog’s hind leg!

Almost looks like a separate extension piece on it already — cut the offending part off and thread a new one on?

-frank


----------



## ErichKeane (Jun 18, 2020)

Is the gear integral to the part?  If not, I'd suggest just turning a new one. It isn't a particularly complicated part.  That is, if you have a second lathe to fix it with


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 18, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> cut it off at the bend and duplicate the stub, drill and tap the new stub
> drill and tap the remainder, make a stud and locktite a into the new stub and hope for the best


That’s what I’m thinking I’m going to locktight and roll pin it too


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 18, 2020)

francist said:


> Never ceases to amaze me that something dropped, crashed, thrown, or otherwise violently impacted will result in such a graceful bend yet if you tried to do it on purpose it’d look like a dog’s hind leg!
> 
> Almost looks like a separate extension piece on it already — cut the offending part off and thread a new one on?
> 
> -frank



I seriously thought “wow that’s such a smooth curve I couldn’t do that if I tried


----------



## kiwi_007 (Jun 23, 2020)

I've got the same lathe at work, mine is D1-6 spindle nose and MT4 in the tailstock...…...let me know if you need any information.


----------



## killswitch505 (Jun 28, 2020)

kiwi_007 said:


> I've got the same lathe at work, mine is D1-6 spindle nose and MT4 in the tailstock...…...let me know if you need any information.


Thank you!!!!! Luckily everything has been fairly easy. I’m having a bit of an issue with the dial on the cross slide and the tail stock the set screws seemed to have backed off and they freely turn on the shafts I can’t seem to get them separated to get to the dang set screws.


----------



## killswitch505 (Jul 5, 2020)

So I’ve Dro install question. On the rear side of  the cross slide I have a set screw to lock it. There isn’t anything on the front side of the cross side. My dilemma is I think I’ll want to add a follow rest at some point. My question is how often do y’all lock the cross slide versus how often do you need a follow rest. The majority of the work done on this lathe will be gun smithing, Barrel profiling, chambering and the likes. Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------

